# Shrimp and Corn Soup



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2020)

Had some shrimp stock taking up room in the freezer so it was time to use it. Yep, Shrimp and Corn Soup time!

I cooked this last friday at the firehouse when the temps. got down into the 30's here in South Louisiana. I called the guys and they went next door to the seafood market and picked up 4# of fresh peeled shrimp, I brought all the rest of the ingredients.

Here's the onions, celery, bell pepper, garlic and bay leaves simmering down in 1# of butter:







Then add the corn to saute' a little bit and warm up:






Warm up 3qts. of frozen shrimp stock to add into the soup:





Add the flour to make a white roux, the rest of the seasonings, 4qts. of heavy cream, the 4# of 31-40 ct. shrimp, some sliced green onions, parsley, and about 3 ounces of cream sherry right at the end.





And there you go...it'll warm you on a cold night! (served with toasted garlic bread not pictured)


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 11, 2020)

That sounds and looks really good.
Isn't there a competition for firehouse gourmet cooking?

How do you make shrimp stock?
I have 3 quart bags of shrimp (tail) shells in the freezer that I've been saving to make fish stock.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2020)

When I buy fresh shrimp off the boat, I de-head the shrimp into a pot and freeze the tails. I make shrimp stock from the heads....
http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/stocks_sauces/stock_sauce56.htm

...and reduce it down double concentrated to save freezer space. When I thaw to use it, I add water to bring to full volume. That shrimp stock is the secret to incredibly rich shrimp flavor. As it simmers, all the impurities float to the top and you skim those off. The dark orange you see on top of the frozen stock is shrimp fat. Don't skim that off. It's concentrated out of this world shrimp flavor!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2020)

I've had Crab Corn Soup and in parts of Central PA, Chicken Corn Soup is an area staple. Not had it with Shrimp. That looks outstanding!
With Shrimp Stock, Shells are ok but, for really full flavored Stock, you have to have Shrimp Heads. I make it with just Shells when I have enough. No Head On Shrimp to be had in my area...JJ


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 12, 2020)

About 2,000 miles away from finding fresh shrimp off the boat. Alas no shrimp heads/ bodies.
Most people around here only know the "sanitized" tail as a shrimp.


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 12, 2020)

Looks great - thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2020)

Nice work!
That soup looks amazing!
How can you go wrong with shrimp & corn!
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 12, 2020)

I'd imagine that soup to be absolutely delicious, warm the soul! Like, RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2020)

Wow where's my bowl. Looks great.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 12, 2020)

Man that looks outstanding. Never even heard of shrimp stock before around here. I could eat a giant bowl of that for breakfast. Big hell yeah!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 12, 2020)

It does look outstanding, and tastes even better I'm guessing.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2020)

Dirty Nails said:


> Looks great - thanks for sharing.


Thanks Dirty Nails!


SmokinAl said:


> Nice work!
> That soup looks amazing!
> How can you go wrong with shrimp & corn!
> Al


Thanks Al!


sawhorseray said:


> I'd imagine that soup to be absolutely delicious, warm the soul! Like, RAY


Thanks Ray! I imagine it does warm the soul!


HalfSmoked said:


> Wow where's my bowl. Looks great.
> 
> Warren


The entire pot is gone! LOL! Thanks for the like.


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man that looks outstanding. Never even heard of shrimp stock before around here. I could eat a giant bowl of that for breakfast. Big hell yeah!


Thanks SmokinVOLfan, Stock in any form is the chef's secret to deep rich flavor. I rarely cook with out it.


Winterrider said:


> It does look outstanding, and tastes even better I'm guessing.


Thanks Winterrider, it was delicious!


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2020)

Looks Mighty Tasty to me    Nice Job

Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty to me    Nice Job
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, it is quite tasty. I love this soup and make it often during the fall and winter. I usually make a big pot expecting leftovers that I freeze for quick meals at the deer camp.


----------



## disco (Feb 12, 2020)

Now that's a comforting soup. Big like!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2020)

disco said:


> Now that's a comforting soup. Big like!


Thanks Disco!


----------

